# Uv Filter?



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Just a question... does anyone use a UV filter to kill bacteria? I know some filters/pumps have them built in... wouldn't they help keep the water super clear?

Just wondering if one would be good to have in a freshwater tank or is that only for saltwater?

again...just asking... I didn't even know such a thing existed until a few days ago.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

UV filters are great for killing "floating" bacteria and algae... But due to their initial cost and bulb replacement they arent frequently used in FW. It takes a pretty serious bacterial bloom, or algae problem to consider one.

There are some powerheads that have a small built in UV bulb, but they are basically junk in comparison to a linear or flow through unit. For the cost of one of those, you can benefit your tank in lots of other ways.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

UV's are mostly a crutch. If you need one on a regular basis, something is out of whack. Good solution for some problems in the short term, though.


----------

